# Esquema Ecler Pam 210



## ronda (Jul 14, 2013)

Hola amigos, necesitaria el esquema de la etapa ecler pam 210, tengo varios componentes quemados y no se su valor, el manual de servicio seria fenomenal para poder ajustar la etapa.  Un saludo ...


----------



## osotronico (Jul 17, 2013)

hola amigo, en los siguientes links podes encontrar el esquema que estas buscando. exitos.
http://www.new-line.nl/forum/read/?t=44280
www.loudandclearproductions.com/.../ecler_pam14
diagramas.diagramasde.com/.../Ecler%20-%20PAM4100%20-%20PAM46
www.dtforum.net/index.php?topic=62283.0


----------

